# 89 for a 91?



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Could anybody tell me if an 89 3.0 will fit, with no problems, into a 91 Maxima? Do I need to swap anything, like the computer, trans etc?


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

it should fit perfict with no problems....as long as both engines are Vg30, if your swaping a Ve or Vq30 then you may need to swap, harness and computer. other wise if there Vg30 than you well have no problems with the swap.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

92-PerlMax said:


> *it should fit perfict with no problems....as long as both engines are Vg30, if your swaping a Ve or Vq30 then you may need to swap, harness and computer. other wise if there Vg30 than you well have no problems with the swap. *


Same car, same engine... no problem. Swapping a VQ30, however, would not only be nearly impossible, but probably the most pointless swap in the history of engine swaps. All that work for very little gain...


----------

